# Barrel cut off



## Priceroad (Feb 13, 2019)

Anyone know of a gun smith that would cut a barrel on a kimber rifle in the middle GA area ?  Already tried Oak Ridge.


----------



## JMN1976 (Feb 14, 2019)

Take the action out of the stock, wrap the barrel with blue painters tape, and clamp it in a vise with two wood blocks.  Cut off the the barrel with a hacksaw and true it up with a file.  You can work on the crown with some valve grinding compound and wet/dry sandpaper.  I have used a machine bolt in cordless drill before to make a crown with valve grinding compound applied directly to bolt head.  If your nervous and worried you will screw it up just cut 1/2" shorter than you would have a gunsmith do it and if you screw it up you and pay a gunsmith it will be exactly where you want it to be anyway.  I have personally done several the above described way and never had a cut barrel lose any accuracy.  If you want the end blued the "cold blue paste" works ok if you just apply it about 5-10 times and you can always touch it up down the road as the initial tube will last forever for something this small.  
One last note - use a fine tooth hacksaw blade and take your time to get the cut started straight and let the saw do the work and don't push down real hard.  Pushing hard will cause the cut to skew.  This will help in the filing/polishing phase if you take your time to keep the cut as smooth/straight as possible.
Give it a shot yourself and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with the results of a DIY job


----------



## nmurph (Feb 14, 2019)

So you just leave it with a square crown?


----------



## JMN1976 (Feb 14, 2019)

To a certain degree yes as it is not set back or counterbored - it gets somewhat recessed or rolled back depending on the adjective you want to use to describe when cleaning it up with the machine bolt as described above.  It is no different than alot of factory crowns where there is just a radius on the end of the barrel.  I never saw this as a concern or any different than alot of factory guns even with a slightly recessed crown.


----------



## Stroker (Feb 14, 2019)

Can't believe Oak Ridge wasn't up to the job, it's gunsmithing 101.


----------



## Priceroad (Feb 15, 2019)

The rifle is a kimber and everything is so thin with its light weight he just didn`t feel safe in doing it.  He didn`t want to mess anything up on the rifle. I may get him to dip the rifle and stock after I`am thru with the cut off. I`ve found someone else that will do it.


----------



## killerv (Feb 19, 2019)

Priceroad said:


> The rifle is a kimber and everything is so thin with its light weight he just didn`t feel safe in doing it.  He didn`t want to mess anything up on the rifle. I may get him to dip the rifle and stock after I`am thru with the cut off. I`ve found someone else that will do it.




The barrel was too thin to recrown? Geez...wonder how the factory was able to do it. I stopped in there one time and wasn't impressed. Took employees 5 minutes to acknowledge me...and anyone has been in there will tell you how small it is...sort of hard not to get noticed


----------



## nmurph (Feb 19, 2019)

If you aren't going to do a proper crown, then just take a hacksaw and lop it off.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 22, 2019)

I've done it myself on a 5r rem 700. Turned out real nice. The smaller the barrel the easier. I been thinking about cutting down my 22 inch barreled kimber to 20 inches.


----------



## hunter44a (Mar 24, 2019)

Cut a Mosin barrel down and it shoots moa or better. Did the hacksaw, file and screw with grinding compound trick. I was pleasantly surprised. Used cheap Barnaul ammo.


----------



## pavogrande (Jun 7, 2019)

A bress carriage bolt is better than a slot or ph --


----------



## rockypoco (May 7, 2021)

BubbaTripleM @ Triple M Specialists. Check him on Facebook.


----------



## nmurph (May 9, 2021)

2 year old post. He's probably already had it done by now.


----------

